# 35 schwinn double diamond bmx bomber.



## Big Moe (Dec 30, 2019)

Here is the new project. First year  double diamond frame,  polished rhynolites, TNT derringer hubs, profile racing bottom bracket, mx 1000 caliper brakes,  se racing landing gear fork . That's it so far.  Enjoy.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 30, 2019)

That should be a cool bike.  Modern wheels make a huge difference.  Good luck!


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 30, 2019)

It's going to be painted pepper red with Wimbledon white graphics.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

Big Moe said:


> It's going to be painted pepper red with Wimbledon white graphics.



It is going to be a beauty!  Happy New Year!


----------



## JLF (Jan 1, 2020)

Fantastic!


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 2, 2020)

YAY.  Rhynolites and bottom bracket are getting delivered today. Will be dropping the rims and hubs off to my wheel builder Saturday. Dt swiss 2.0 stainless spokes and red aluminum nipples will complete them.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 2, 2020)

Very cool project. Looking forward to seeing this one completed.
Hammerhead


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 2, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Very cool project. Looking forward to seeing this one completed.
> Hammerhead



Thanks man.  Me too


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 2, 2020)

Next up to get is the 3 piece crank, handle bars and and other stuff.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 2, 2020)

Good project.  I am taking notes.  Had something like this in mind for a while.  Go for it!


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 11, 2020)

Little update on the red baron.  Wheelset is being built and the profile bottom bracket fits.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 21, 2020)

Little update.  Wheelset is done. Went with 26x1.5 tires.  What y'all think?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 21, 2020)

Good tires for a city bike, not very good for a "BMX Bomber".


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 21, 2020)

If it was mine, I'd rock the fattest tires you can fit.atleast a 26x2.125.besides a more aggressive look,it will just ride and handle better.just my 2 cents.nice bike,gonna be a sweet ride


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 21, 2020)

Tires can be changed.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Good tires for a city bike, not very good for a "BMX Bomber".





birdzgarage said:


> If it was mine, I'd rock the fattest tires you can fit.atleast a 26x2.125.besides a more aggressive look,it will just ride and handle better.just my 2 cents.nice bike,gonna be a sweet ride



Gonna be an awesome build! I agree tho. Some bigger meats would be nice


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 21, 2020)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 16, 2020)

Well,  update time for the Red Baron.  Have  profile racing crank in chrome. Just ordered the brakes,  going with  dia compe  mx 1000 polished and  red chrome cables.


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 16, 2020)

This is the main gear I'm going to use for it.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

Big Moe said:


> This is the main gear I'm going to use for it.
> 
> View attachment 1156920



Is that plastic?


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> Is that plastic?



Nope,  powder coating.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

Big Moe said:


> Nope,  powder coating.



Cool look!  I like it.  Great project!


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 16, 2020)

What can I say.  Iron cross sprocket for a bike called the  Red Baron


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 19, 2020)

Recieved the brakes today.  Brake handles get here Friday.  Went with the red chrome cables. Had to order brake cable ferrules just now. Think I'm going to go shopping for fat tires for it.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 20, 2020)

LOTS of bits and pieces to get when doing a custom build.  As long as it is from the comfort (and safety) of your own home. 
 Maybe when things get back to normal take it for a nice ride!


----------



## Dizzle Problems (May 9, 2020)

Looks like a fun build. What’s the plan for mounting the rear brake since there’s no brake bridge?


----------



## Big Moe (May 9, 2020)

A small modification to the frame.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (May 9, 2020)

Big Moe said:


> A small modification to the frame.



Adapters exist, so that you wouldn’t have to drill into it


----------



## Big Moe (May 9, 2020)

I'm using a caliper brake.  I've got a friend who builds frames who can weld in a brake bridge for me.  Something heavy enough for a caliper mount. Small minor modification. And being there's no original paint on the frame.  I don't feel to bad about  modifying it.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 15, 2021)

Keep posting about this build.  I just acquired a double diamond frame.  I'm trying to figure out my build now.  I've got rider polished Araya 7x, Araya steel, and NOS FEMCO rims I can use.  I also have some Rhyno lites I could use.  I'm certain the rear Hub/brake is going to be a Bendix Red Band or Bendix 86.  I'm a little less certain about the front hub.  Could be Sunshine, Schwinn or something else.

I've got nice Tioga Task Force cranks, multiple SR tubular cranks and I'm considering splurging on either some CBR cranks or a stamped set of Ashtabulas.

I have multiple old double clamp stems (Winn, SR, Huffy, Mijon) and I am considering a True Torch.  I'm also waiting to hear from J&D Racing on if they can come up with one.  Though if I get that one I may use it on my S&M COVID cruiser that I haven't built up yet.

I'll likely use a Brooks or Wrights saddle that I already have, though I'm looking for a nice mattress seat too.

I'm sure I'll use some rat trap pedals that I already have.  I've got some NOS HTI, Track Certified, and Windfield rat traps and a set of Windfields that have black pedal bodies with anodized red cages like old KKT Lightning pedals.

I've got multiple S&M and SE handle bars that haven't been mounted yet.  I tried to find some Inter-am solid aluminum handlebars but they're really expensive when you do find 'em.

No idea what I'll do about the fork yet.  I rode a DG as a kid.  I loved that bike and everyone else did too as it was stolen multiple times.  Each time the police tracked it down the insurance on the bike allowed me to build it nicer than the time before.  When I first got it used from Bicycle Harbor in Mesa, AZ it had a stamped Ashtabula fork, stamped crank and stem.  When I rebuilt it after that it had UKAIs, Maxy Cross cranks, v-bars and a Tange fork.  Frame and fork were chrome, but everything else was red or blue anodized (I love red anodized bits).  I may modify a fork to look like an old school Ashtabula fork.

Other bits I have that I'll likely use include NOS Campy quick flip MTB seat collar bolt and skin wall snake belly tires, Sugino spider and bolts, MCS 41t chainring.

I bought the double diamond frame because I read Cooks Bros based its 3-bar cruiser off that frame.  So this bike is a bit of a tribute to those bikes.

Nearly every bike I own is black.  I'm thinking of painting this one either red or white using some of Eastwood's 2k products (prime, base and clear).

Sorry I don't have a better picture of the DG right now.  When I clean out my parents storage units I'm sure I'll find better pics.




Above: The F/F etc I just bought.



Above: This is not my stem, but I have one just like this.



Above: This is my SR stem.



Above: DG in the background.  Circa '84.  I miss having hair.



Above: Two more stems I have.  The Mijon is mounted on a '49 Schwinn panther right now.  I only have one of the OG Mijon caps so these are ACS.


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

PhxBuckeye said:


> Keep posting about this build.  I just acquired a double diamond frame.  I'm trying to figure out my build now.  I've got rider polished Araya 7x, Araya steel, and NOS FEMCO rims I can use.  I also have some Rhyno lites I could use.  I'm certain the rear Hub/brake is going to be a Bendix Red Band or Bendix 86.  I'm a little less certain about the front hub.  Could be Sunshine, Schwinn or something else.
> 
> I've got nice Tioga Task Force cranks, multiple SR tubular cranks and I'm considering splurging on either some CBR cranks or a stamped set of Ashtabulas.
> 
> ...



Hey PhxBuckeye, do you have a build thread going for this one?  I'd love to follow the build, it's going to be pretty bada$$.  I'm gathering parts for a couple of Klunker builds and I love inspiration from other's bikes.  Enjoy!


----------



## Big Moe (May 29, 2021)

Looking pretty good. I've got the parts group that I can swap from 1 frame to another pretty easy. Currently they're on a red 75 schwinn camelback frame.


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> Here is the new project. First year  double diamond frame,  polished rhynolites, TNT derringer hubs, profile racing bottom bracket, mx 1000 caliper brakes,  se racing landing gear fork . That's it so far.  Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 1116515
> 
> ...



Hey BigMoe, this build is super cool.  I really like the direction you're taking and it looks b!tchin!  Should be an awesome rider.  One of my Klunks is going to be built on my C model (not double diamond).  Still deciding whether to do it hybrid or coaster brake.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Big Moe (May 29, 2021)

If there's no og paint left. I'd say go freewheel and  v brake onit.


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> Looking pretty good. I've got the parts group that I can swap from 1 frame to another pretty easy. Currently they're on a red 75 schwinn camelback frame.
> 
> View attachment 1420365



Wow, that looks pretty sweet built up on that camel back frame as well.  Very cool!


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> If there's no og paint left. I'd say go freewheel and  v brake onit.



That's kind of my thinking too.  I like the coaster idea but this would be more rideable, esp here in the mountains.  My C model doesn't have any original paint on it but I may try an original paint scheme when I do paint it.  I have an original paint prewar Shelby double bar frame and also an original paint Amercian Flyer with it's original fork so plenty of options.  These will all be Klunkers of some variety.  Also my '39 Colson which I think is getting modern Sturmey drum hubs and 1x10 gears.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 31, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Hey PhxBuckeye, do you have a build thread going for this one?  I'd love to follow the build, it's going to be pretty bada$$.  I'm gathering parts for a couple of Klunker builds and I love inspiration from other's bikes.  Enjo
> 
> 
> Pondo said:
> ...




Here's what I know I'm using so far:
Oury high flange grips. 
either a Huffy Pro Thunder or True Torch double clamp stem.
either S&M S.A.C. bars or True Torch solid aluminum handlebars
solid aluminum seat post
Mesinger saddle
NOS Carlisle stud tires
NOS Carlisle tubes
steel SUN Metal Products rims
NOS ACS front hub
Bendix Red Band rear hub
embossed Ashtabula cranks
NOS rat trap pedals
S&M Chain Saw chainring
NOS Diamond chain
Re-chromed prewar AS bottom bracket
Haven't decided on a headset yet, but likely Schwinn.
Either a True Torch or Santa Barbra Cruisers fork.

I've acquired more than 90% of this stuff already.

Right now I'm planning to paint the bike red using Eastwood 2k primer and paint.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 1, 2021)

I'd use aluminum rims, probably sun rhynolite.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 1, 2021)

PhxBuckeye said:


> Here's what I know I'm using so far:
> Oury high flange grips.
> either a Huffy Pro Thunder or True Torch double clamp stem.
> either S&M S.A.C. bars or True Torch solid aluminum handlebars
> ...



That sounds totally cool. It must have taken a while and lots of searching to find just the right parts. That’s going to make for a super nice ride. I really love the early klunkerz and this one is going to be sweet!  I’ll do a build thread on mine when I get farther along with it.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Jun 1, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> I'd use aluminum rims, probably sun rhynolite.



The goal of this build is to use 100% USA made parts.  When I get around to the next couple of builds, I'll use US, Japanese even Taiwanese parts.  However, none will be made in China.


Pondo said:


> That sounds totally cool. It must have taken a while and lots of searching to find just the right parts. That’s going to make for a super nice ride. I really love the early klunkerz and this one is going to be sweet!  I’ll do a build thread on mine when I get farther along with it.



I finalized more of the build today.  I bought True Torch high rise flat track solid aluminum handlebars, True Torch clamp on slant stem and True Torch three-bar style fork.  Chrome fork and silver/raw aluminum handlebars and stem.

I'll post pics later.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Jun 7, 2021)

Here is a thread on my build.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-double-diamond-100-made-in-the-usa-bmx-cruiser.192467/


----------

